# Small update on Lugols



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I started taking the lugols 12/5/10 by 12/9/10 my heart rate had dropped. My heart rate without antithyroid medicine and with 25mg of Atenolol taken 2x a day was in the upper 80s and 90s.

My heart rate on the lugols and the atenolol was 75-76. I was shocked. I don't have my blood work results yet. When I do I will update.

Surgery is scheduled for this Thursday 12/16


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> I started taking the lugols 12/5/10 by 12/9/10 my heart rate had dropped. My heart rate without antithyroid medicine and with 25mg of Atenolol taken 2x a day was in the upper 80s and 90s.
> 
> My heart rate on the lugols and the atenolol was 75-76. I was shocked. I don't have my blood work results yet. When I do I will update.
> 
> Surgery is scheduled for this Thursday 12/16


Hi there! Amazing; is it not? Just dropping in to let you know I will keeping you in thought and prayer on the 16th..

You will be so glad to have this over with.

We will all be anxious to hear from you when you are able to do so.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

mommyjewel said:


> I started taking the lugols 12/5/10 by 12/9/10 my heart rate had dropped. My heart rate without antithyroid medicine and with 25mg of Atenolol taken 2x a day was in the upper 80s and 90s.
> 
> My heart rate on the lugols and the atenolol was 75-76. I was shocked. I don't have my blood work results yet. When I do I will update.
> 
> Surgery is scheduled for this Thursday 12/16


That's amazing! I was never given Lugol's and my heart did not slow down until after my surgery, even thought I was taking 240mg propranolol a day.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

Wishing you all the best today!


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you!

Surgery went well. My thyroid was smaller than expected and the surgery only took an hour. I was in recovery for about 3 hours. Now I am up in my room at the hospital. I may be discharged early in the morning because my thyroid was small enough that the surgeon didn't get near my parathyroid.

My throat has been sore. I am on pain medication and anti nausea medication to help. I had some Jello and Italian ice to help sooth my throat.

I start the thyroid replacement medication in a week.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

So glad to hear your surgery went so well! Wishing you speedy healing for the holidays!


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you. I may not get out of here as early as I had hoped, My calcium levels did drop. The lowest level it should have been was 8.6 and mine was 8.4. They gave me calcium through my iv and by mouth and they will recheck my levels this morning. If all goes well then I may be able to leave this afternoon. If not then I would have to stay one more day to be monitored.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Surgery went well. My thyroid was smaller than expected and the surgery only took an hour. I was in recovery for about 3 hours. Now I am up in my room at the hospital. I may be discharged early in the morning because my thyroid was small enough that the surgeon didn't get near my parathyroid.
> 
> ...


Wow!! Coola loola! This totally terrific news!!! Please let us know what the path report is when it comes in.

You will be glad to be home and double glad this is behind you!!! Now you can start the healing pathway.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I know you are probably ready to leave, but be patient. I had to return to the ER twice after my surgery and would have really preferred that they had just kept me.


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I am home. My calcium level earlier today went up to 8.7. They gave me a script for loratab. I have to take calcium supplements and I use the over the counter throat numbing spray. They seem to help. My throat is stiff and sore.

My throat today. 1 day after surgery

http://picasaweb.google.com/1074143...authkey=Gv1sRgCKuqsvCc276hiwE&feat=directlink


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

wow, that looks amazing!


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I iced my throat most of the day and night yesterday. I will ice it again tonight. That does help a lot. They didn't use stitches. The doctor said the "glue" that they use causes less scaring and is waterproof so that I can take a shower tonight!


----------

